# Popping 1s at full speed



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey everyone - Was up riding at Whistler this weekend and was really trying to work on core fundamentals since conditions weren't the greatest.

One of the tricks I continue to struggle with is popping a stylish 1 off of small gradual shelves or rollers while at full speed to enter or exit switch efficiently.

I can 1 and 3 off of side hits or steeper lips and ride out more consistently than I ever have, but I'm usually bleeding off a fair amount of speed or setting up "safe" with an extra setup turn or two depending on the circumstance. 

Anyone have any drills to build confidence / courage to do this while flying down the mountain? I know it's all about timing the pop / rotation, but this has been a trick I've not worked on in the past because of fear. I can ride switch proficiently enough to handle speed and my board awareness continues to improve every season, so I know this trick is well within my grasp with a few more days on the hill.

For those guys who can really pop a smooth 1 while ripping down the mountain, any advice?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

You really shouldn't need a big setup turn for a 180, sounds to me like you could use some practice just slowing down and getting used to popping them from an edge rather then a big carve. Just get on an edge, initiate with your shoulders, jump and follow through. BS/FS very similar as far as that goes. just do a shit ton of them and work your speed up as you get comfortable. Personally I like to do FS 1's off my toe edge when I'm riding fast doing them off flat or small rollers, you could try that.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Casual said:


> You really shouldn't need a big setup turn for a 180, sounds to me like you could use some practice just slowing down and getting used to popping them from an edge rather then a big carve.


That's fair...I'll slow down and work on that.



Casual said:


> Just get on an edge, initiate with your shoulders, jump and follow through. BS/FS very similar as far as that goes.


I think I still have to improve the shoulder initiation timing because my lower body feels slow to get around at times when I mess up.



Casual said:


> Personally I like to do FS 1's off my toe edge when I'm riding fast doing them off flat or small rollers, you could try that.


This is exactly where I was going to start...I'm more comfortable popping/spinning off toe edge and it's usually backside that comes easier.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

just make sure when u are doing back 1s at speed that u commit, half of one leads to a scorp of epic proportions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! I was about to say, perfect time to insert a picture of snowklinger's shattered helmet! :laugh:

I wish I could've seen that full sequence. Like I said, I'd just pulled into the lift line and turned around to see you already mid-air in full flail and then impact. I immediately thought to myself while you were in the air, uh oh this one's gonna sting. :laugh:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i like to think i have 1s at speed mastered, like mentioned it's all about coming in your toe edge for FS or BS and popping straight up when you reach the peak of the roller. Initiating the shoulder rotation will help as well. keep the lean slightly forward on landing and stomp on your toe edge to continue to ride away at speed.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> just make sure when u are doing back 1s at speed that u commit, half of one leads to a scorp of epic proportions.


god this right here. i like back 3s more than front 3s, but popping a back 1 riding down a cat track...i just pray i commit to making it around or im going to eat it hard


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would just suggest you ride switch as much as possible so that it becomes more than proficient, it becomes natural. That way there is no awkwardness and it will be more fluid when landing in switch. That will also take a lot of the fear out of it.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i really like backside 180s, they translated nice from skateboarding. as said above, just work your way up with speed, and work on your switch. 

popping half cabs, (like riding fakie and popping of the tail) may build your confidence at speed as well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> i really like backside 180s, they translated nice from skateboarding. as said above, just work your way up with speed, and work on your switch.
> 
> popping half cabs, (like riding fakie and popping of the tail) may build your confidence at speed as well.


yea thats why I love them


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I would just suggest you ride switch as much as possible so that it becomes more than proficient, it becomes natural. That way there is no awkwardness and it will be more fluid when landing in switch. That will also take a lot of the fear out of it.


I think this sums it up quite nicely. Good advice.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.

I can admit that my switch is getting better, but it isn't "natural" yet.

I'm hoping I can make that real before the end of the season so I can stop overthinking / overcomplicating things while switch.

I'll follow up with any progress and hopefully stay healthy while dialing it in.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Kinda tricky to decipher, but from what I can get from your post you're saying you can do 180s, don't struggle with switch, but you struggle with doing 180s at speed because you tend to scrub off too much speed and change your line to go slower, right?

Okay so besides the basic advice of do more 180s, ride more switch to build up confidence etc, you need to be thinking through your run-ins properly and making proper planned out routes.

When you go to do a trick, you need to have it mapped out and you need to force yourself to stick to your run-in or pull out if it doesn't feel right. Don't get into the habit of changing your run-in mid approach. That's how you screw up your consistency, screw up your speed and just generally screw up your flow.

It sounds like you have the habit of not committing to your run-in and throwing in extra speed checks just to be safe. Don't do that.

Look ahead at the ledge/mini sidehit you want to do the 180 off, plan out the path in your head, then follow that path. Stop changing things mid way.

eg, look at the path ahead of you and think:

1) This is where I do my set up turn or a small speed check
2) This is where I get on my edge
3) This is where I start my trick
etc.

Make a plan, execute it with it and fight that habit of wanting to overthink things and getting into your own head. The more you let yourself overthink tricks and second guessing things, the more you're going to psyche yourself out.

You either execute or you don't. Don't get into that grey zone where you're kinda executing, but kinda wussing out while kind of changing plans mid way.

Besides this, more speed and comfort will come with time as you keep doing this more and keep doing the usual switch and 180 practice that others have suggested.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Jed said:


> Kinda tricky to decipher, but from what I can get from your post you're saying you can do 180s, don't struggle with switch, but you struggle with doing 180s at speed because you tend to scrub off too much speed and change your line to go slower, right?


Exactly.



Jed said:


> Okay so besides the basic advice of do more 180s, ride more switch to build up confidence etc, you need to be thinking through your run-ins properly and making proper planned out routes.
> 
> When you go to do a trick, you need to have it mapped out and you need to force yourself to stick to your run-in or pull out if it doesn't feel right. Don't get into the habit of changing your run-in mid approach. That's how you screw up your consistency, screw up your speed and just generally screw up your flow.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice that I'm going to work on next time I go out. More deliberate and less analyzing.

Thanks for taking the time to help me!


----------

